# CT (Portland)-2 Fancy Rats (albino and a blk/white) for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Portland CT
Contact: Lkuskey: [email protected]

Story:
My children have lost interest in their pets. They are medium size "fancy rats" one albino and one black and white. Approx 2 years old.

Please contact Lkuskey directly. I have no further information and we want the rats to go to a good home.

Thank you,
posted for Lkuskey by Raquel
Contact: Lkuskey: [email protected]


----------



## luckyxmldyod (Oct 16, 2013)

*ugg boots*

her birthday is august 23 All those expertise that i experienced learned were useless in the minute. I couldn't apply them. My self-assurance strike base. Now, I never believe that I wish to adjust this checklist but I would nevertheless prefer to include my own remarks relative to what Jen remarks. The first point I would like home in on concerns the stage about high international http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-josie-chestnut.html currency publicity which I assume is an significant level to get aboard in so far since it goes to demonstrate some of the prospective hyperlinks among ageing and liquidity. In this way and like a first point the existence of the SWF can be a proxy for http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-frye-boots-6-pm.html how an economic system makes an attempt and basically requirements to export capital/liquidity in order to generate a respectable return on its reserves. It ugg coquette sale need to not be employed being a substitute for qualified medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. LIVESTRONG is a registered trademark on the LIVESTRONG Foundation. Additionally, we don't choose each advertiser or ad that appears on the net site-many on the ads are served by 3rd celebration advertising corporations.. four. Do you've got a eyesight for your business enterprise and in that case, what is it? Our vision is always ugg natalee clog to sell baggage through the web and through women's conferences. We will only include goods our clients inquire for. Its stylish profile is reflected by excellent handcraft and good quality. individuals concentrate on two ugg lynnea reviews factors of her when she arrives the red-colored carpet. ne other is her Mentor Purses Sale. Samui Airport is definitely an experience in itself and also a incredibly appropriate welcome mat to the calm, basic lifestyle on this magical Thai island. Consisting of the series of open-air wooden huts directly overlooking the airstrip, the arrival terminal can be a hive of exercise as well as a good location to ugg georgettes boots acclimatise towards the warmth and humidity. Samui airport is about 10km from the major vacation resort strip on http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-coach-6818.html Chaweng Seaside. No matter what kind of ugg boots zipper on back show a organization chooses, contemporary shows are uncomplicated to assemble and get down. They can be packed into a portion in their dimension. This could make http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-brooks.html transporting the show to and from displays really effortless. Two months later an additional body was identified on the similar extend of seashore. The physique was feminine and http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-keen-youth-sale.html there had been clear signs that it experienced endured comprehensive burning. More than the ensuing months it gradually grew to become distinct that Mark were obtaining an extra-marital affair. An additional very good point about http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-boots-zipper.html the Sonic Producer which http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-quality-of-life.html simply lands it inside the record with the finest rap beat maker computer software is the truth that it offers on-line assist and assistance. Actually, the http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-purse.html on line support is just an email away and you is often assured of the prompt reaction. Hence, in http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-discount-vouchers.html the event you experience challenges while employing the computer software, you may very easily ask for http://www.imind-map.org/uboots/ugg-dakota-slippers-tobacco.html assistance.. ???????? http://akb48sokuhou.doorblog.jp/archives/54111838.html http://twblog.jp http://etlab.mis.ous.ac.jp/cgi-bin/ils/upload/bbs2/light.cgi?res=1510 http://markezine.jp/catalog/web http://www.niji.jp/home/cage/joyfulyy/joyfulyy.cgi?getno=2713;copnum=all;contents=on http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/gion/dr-bh250.html http://funiochi.com/bbs/bbs.cgi http://japan.maximintegrated.com/app-notes/index.mvp/id/5100


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Mods, I think there's a problem with the recent reply just posted above. Thank you!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I would also suggest contacting Mainely Rat Rescue if you have not done so already. They're New England base and can potentially provide fostering for your current rats. Best of luck finding a new home for the babes.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

